# ISO "new" ways  to use ripe bananas



## aritc10 (May 25, 2008)

I always seem to have ripe bananas in the house and usually I'll make the old standard "Banana Bread".  That's getting old. Does anyone out there have any new and creative ideas for using up my ripe bananas?


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2008)

I like to make banana  pancakes with chopped pecans.  Really yummy.

Another thing I enjoy is making banana fritters, but the bananas have to be a bit   firm to do that so, if yours  are getting soft, that won't work.

Be patient.  There's no question you'll get  more  ideas.  This is a U.S. holiday weekend so things might be a bit slow.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2008)

Banana Milk Shake


----------



## archiduc (May 25, 2008)

aritc10 said:


> I always seem to have ripe bananas in the house and usually I'll make the old standard "Banana Bread". That's getting old. Does anyone out there have any new and creative ideas for using up my ripe bananas?


 
Hi Aritc10,
Peel, freeze and then when you are ready, take them out and process for a quick instant banana ice cream. Season as desired with a touch of icing sugar - must be eaten as soon as made.

Peel each banana, place on a piece of baking foil and spread lightly with apricot jam or maramlade. Sprinkle with vanilla sugar. Enclose the banana in the foil, not too tightly, and bake in ahot oven 220C/425F/Gas 7 for 15-20 minutes. Serve on warmed plates. 

Banana fritters with ice cream?

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2008)

Buy a big box of Cheerios and a bottle of milk...


----------



## aritc10 (May 25, 2008)

*Aritc10*

Andy M. - Your reply is why I love coming to this site. Nothing like a good sense of humor.  By the way....I love cheerios and bananas.


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2008)

i know that you mentioned banana bread, but like to add a ripe banana or two to whole wheat bread to give it a little background sweetness (and so it doesn't taste like it has an r-value).

if they're not too far gone, try dehydrating them. or freezing the bananas, then dipping in a chocolate, butter, and veggie oil mix. it quickly cools and forms a shell over the banana. yumm. to get fancier, roll in crushed nuts before the shell sets. yummmm.


----------



## YT2095 (May 26, 2008)

make some Muffins with it in.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2008)

Cut into 1-inch pieces, freeze and add to a smoothie with vanilla yogurt and strawberries, or another favorite fruit combination.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 26, 2008)

Try this recipe:

*Souffleed Banana Pancake*
6 T unsalted butter                                

3 T firmly packed light brown sugar
2 bananas, peeled, cut diagonally ¼” thick                       

4 eggs, separated
2/3 cup milk                                                                          

 1-1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoon dark rum (I used light)                                    

1 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup all-purpose flour                                                       

2/3 c banana puree (about 2 bananas)
¼ cup sugar                                                                           

½ c pecan halves-lightly toasted (I did not use)
Powdered sugar for dusting

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.
Melt butter in 10” non-stick oven-proof skillet
Remove 3 tablespoons butter into a small bowl and set aside
Coat bottom of pan with remaining butter
Add brown sugar and stir until the sugar melts.
Add bananas and cook 1 minute per side then transfer to a plate – reserve sugar in pan.

With a whisk, mix egg yolks, milk, vanilla, rum, melted butter and salt in bowl.
Slowly whisk in flour, stir in banana puree.

In a separate bowl beat egg whites until frothy.  Slowly add the sugar. Beat until firm peaks form.
Fold in one third of the egg whites into batter, fold in the remaining egg whites.
Pour batter into skillet, top with caramelized bananas and pecans.
Bake until puffed and golden, about 25-30 minutes.
Dust with powdered sugar before serving!


----------



## flukx (May 26, 2008)

I also use bananas for fruit milkshakes. They're great with pretty much any type of berry and a little bit of milk. Also mix slices with musli and yogurt for a quick breakfast.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 26, 2008)

How about some for the birds ?


----------



## Nat2007 (May 28, 2008)

There is something you can do as well. Specially, kids love it, and you can just keep them in the freezer.

All you need to do is cut the bananas in half and put a wood skewer in them, as if it was some kind of lollypop.

Put them in the freezer for 30 mins. Meanwhile, melt some good quaility chocolate.

Take the bananas out of the freezer, dip them in the chocolate (you can also have some chopped nuts ready to roll them after the chocolate). And back to the freezer.

You can eat them straight from the freezer!!!.

I saw once a recipe where they were using chocolate and them crushed oreo biscuits...must be very nice as well.


----------



## babetoo (May 28, 2008)

for breakfast yesterday, i made a drink. used coconut milk, pineapple chunks and a banana i had frozen as it was getting over ripe

it was really yummy

babe


----------



## archiduc (May 29, 2008)

flukx said:


> I also use bananas for fruit milkshakes. They're great with pretty much any type of berry and a little bit of milk. Also mix slices with musli and yogurt for a quick breakfast.


 
Cucumber and banana salad in sour cream is a delish combination for serving with BBQ items. Let me know if you want/need the recipe!

Archiduc


----------



## spryte (May 29, 2008)

Banana wontons


----------



## Toots (May 29, 2008)

Bananas Foster
Smoothies - I have a smoothie almost every morning with frozen fruit and bananas
Banana Cake
Banana nut muffins
Banana pancakes (I use Trader Joe's multi grain pancake mix and I gussy it up with chopped bananas and walnuts folded into the batter. This also works great with chopped strawberries/walnuts).

If all else fails, peel and freeze the ripe bananas for a future use.


----------



## josh_swinehart (Jun 10, 2008)

Another Banana Ice Cream recipe compliments of Alton Brown.


----------

